# UK state pension changes



## oysterman (15 May 2013)

The UK government has annoinced the introduction of legislation that will have significant impact on many Irish residents' entitlement to UK state pensions:

Survivors' pensions seem set to be abolished from 2016...widow/ers will have pensions based on their own contribution records, not their deceased spouses'. So an Irish person married to a UK pensioner would see their income from the UK state stop on death of spouse if the survivor has no significant UK contributions record.
Whereas the current system gives (part) pension rights to people with as little as a year's cotributions, this will be raised in 2016 to a minimum of between 7-10 years. This will exclude many returned Irish emigrants who worked in the UK for a number of years.
There are other changes also:http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...s-state-pensions-your-questions-answered.html


----------



## Black Sheep (15 May 2013)

Can we assume this legislation is for new applicants and those who are already on widow/widower UK pension will remain on it for their lifetime


----------



## gipimann (15 May 2013)

I seem to recall from TV reports that that will be the case, Black Sheep - the changes only apply to new applicants from the implementation date.


----------



## Gerry Canning (15 May 2013)

gipimann said:


> I seem to recall from TV reports that that will be the case, Black Sheep - the changes only apply to new applicants from the implementation date.


 I have @ present enough ie 4 years Contributions from Northern Ire that would have got me the minimum Uk pension from my 66 birthday in 2017 ie after 2016.

Does anyone know will I lose that minimum pension or can I buy the extra years?


----------



## oysterman (16 May 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Can we assume this legislation is for new applicants and those who are already on widow/widower UK pension will remain on it for their lifetime


Yes...change runs from 2016.


----------



## oysterman (16 May 2013)

salmon9077 said:


> I have @ present enough ie 4 years Contributions from Northern Ire that would have got me the minimum Uk pension from my 66 birthday in 2017 ie after 2016.
> 
> Does anyone know will I lose that minimum pension or can I buy the extra years?


Looks like you will lose out but timings of such legislative changes may involve timings slipping so you might get lucky.

You would have to contact UK DSS to find out about buying back but I think you will again lose out because there are limits on the amount you can buy back.


----------

